# Just got home from the DOS Fall show...



## gore42 (Oct 16, 2006)

I only entered 3 plants this year, and they were part of my SO's display. My Paph. tigrinum did well, and was pulled for AOS judging, but didn't get one this time. Unfortunately, I had to enter it with only 2 blooms, since the earliest of the 3 to open (the nice big one, of course) wilted about a week ago. I did get the "best flower in the Cyp alliance" trophy, which I was proud of since Glen Decker had so many nice plants there in his display. I got blue ribbons for my other two plants as well (Chuck Acker and haynaldianum). 

The whole thing was pretty fun. It was the first time that I've ever had a display at an orchid show. The only plant that I've entered in one before was a bench style show, with no separate exhibits.

- Matt


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2006)

glad the show went well. congrats on the tig. I'm sure next time it will catch an award  

so wheres the pictures?? oke:


----------



## bench72 (Oct 16, 2006)

congratulations on the ribbons and trophy!!!

and I second the pics please


----------



## Heather (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent! Congratulations! I am going to help with my first display in a week or two. I'm looking forward to the learning experience!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats, especially in such tough competition.


----------



## gore42 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

I'll post a couple of pictures, I guess. The lighting in the room was pretty bad, so I had to use a flash, and none of them turned out very well.







This is the front of the display (which, as I say, was primarily to show off my SO's paintings). The idea was to create the atmosphere of an artists studio/academic study, and I think she did an awesome job of it, but you really can't tell from my photos. If you look closesly, you can see my Chuck Acker in the front left, and part of my haynaldianum in the back right corner. They also got first in their classes.






And here's my tigrinum, which was on the back side of the display. 


Here are a couple of photos of Glen Decker's display:














If you'd like to see more photos of the show, I posted some at the Denver Orchid Society forum, here:

http://www.dosforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=147

I'll try to post some more photos here, too 

Matt


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

That's a pretty inovative display Matt.

I like it.:clap:


----------



## Heather (Oct 16, 2006)

Your SO is very talented! Why have we not seen images of these before??


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2006)

Good for you, Matt. Thanks for the photos.


----------

